# How do I get ride alongs



## Artique (Mar 27, 2007)

Can I just call a local Ambulance/Fire station/Hospital to ask for potential RIde alongs or do I need to have some kind of training or procedure before asking. And how do I ask, I dont want to look stupid. I got my BLS CPR card and I start school this June but until then I am sitting here watching and reading what I wish I could do now.


----------



## VinBin (Mar 27, 2007)

Yea, its usually that easy.  I think most places require you to sign a release form and some info.  Although I think some places require some HIPAA certification.


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 27, 2007)

At our corps you have to fill out an observer request form and sign a liability/HIPPA form


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 27, 2007)

There is no such thing as HIPPA certification, rather that you have an understanding of the policies and regulations of HIPPA and privacy act. 

Ride along are not clinicals and we no longer perform them, except for VIP's. With that saying we never allowed ride along to perform or handle any equipment, it is a strictly an observation ride, so I really do not think any CPR etc.. should be required. 

Good luck on you observation!

R/r 911


----------



## Artique (Mar 27, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> There is no such thing as HIPPA certification, rather that you have an understanding of the policies and regulations of HIPPA and privacy act.
> 
> Ride along are not clinicals and we no longer perform them, except for VIP's. With that saying we never allowed ride along to perform or handle any equipment, it is a strictly an observation ride, so I really do not think any CPR etc.. should be required.
> 
> ...



Thank you thats what I was wondering. What and how do I go about getting a ride along. I dont want to do anything I just really wanna start listening, learning and watching. I get tired of watching TV shows and reading storys on the forum. Its about time to see what it is for real.... I tire of my day job :sad: but yearn for my life job


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 27, 2007)

I would suggest contacting your local EMS business office and ask if they allow "ride along or observations". Usually this might be the PR department or education, etc. If they do allow such, then one might have to attend a briefing and be prepared to sign several papers of release, etc.. Since you might be exposed to body fluids, hazard conditions, etc.. 

It all depends on the size and the policies of EMS agencies. 

Good luck in your endeavor. 

R/r 911


----------



## VinBin (Mar 28, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> There is no such thing as HIPPA certification, rather that you have an understanding of the policies and regulations of HIPPA and privacy act.


 
??
I specifically remember having to present some HIPAA form that we got for sitting through 4hrs of video to ride along with city EMS...


----------



## HorseHauler (Mar 28, 2007)

There is a HIPPA training video that you watch and take a little quiz over, and you get a "form" or piece of paper stating you watched it but there is no "certificate" for it.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 28, 2007)

HorseHauler said:


> There is a HIPPA training video that you watch and take a little quiz over, and you get a "form" or piece of paper stating you watched it but there is no "certificate" for it.



That is all internally per corporate. Each authorized corporation has to to agree to have a "designated" person or "compliance officer" that assures that employees are being trained and that the company is following to the best of their ability according to HIPPA rules and ordinances. 

Not all companies require test or watch videos as some may be from different modes of teaching. It would be wise that they would test, but it is not mandated. Again, it is left up to the individual company on how they want to teach the required sessions. 

R/r 911


----------



## HorseHauler (Mar 28, 2007)

I never said it was mandated, just that there are some tests out there


----------



## Glorified (Mar 28, 2007)

Once you are an EMT-B student, most places will require a certain amount of hours or patient contacts on clinical (actually practicing your skills) ride alongs to pass the class as opposed to just watching.


----------



## Raf (Apr 4, 2007)

In MA, ridealongs are not necessary to pass an EMT-B course. I have been on ridealongs in the past but none through my EMT-B school. You can just call local ambulance services. Most ambulance companies, especially fire departments will always be excited about your interest and take you in for a day. At the time I had a First Responder cert but I don't think you need anything, ridealongs are almost always going to be completely "Hands-Off".

Around here, when you first get hired for a company, that's when you start doing your observation hours. Depending on the company, you may have to do a certain amount of hours "shadowing" two (or whatever) other EMT's, and then get paired up with a veteran EMT once you start.

Ambulance companies vary widely with their protocols(some have their own tests you have to pass even if you have an updated cert). And I'm sure, paramedic school is totally different, I have looked at some of those programs and most include observation hours/clinical trials as part of training.


----------



## mysterl33 (Apr 4, 2007)

towards the end of my EMT class, we are required to do 10 hrs at a hospital. The good thing is, the program I'm taking classes with talked to the hospitals and got the times set for us. we just need to sign up for when we want to do it.


----------



## JasonA (Apr 4, 2007)

I am an EMT-B student, and I thought you could just call and get a ride-along. Then I asked my instructor....Well, it turns out that I wasnt even supposed to call the companies that I did. So, I guess, if you want to just make sure your instructor doesnt know. The only thing I could think was maybe the school didnt want to be resposible if something happened to me.


----------



## Gbro (Apr 4, 2007)

Our service (city owned) requires enrolment in an EMT course before ride alongs. i don't agree because i feel someone should know more about what its like before starting classes. we have trained far to many that don't have the stomach for this field.

my .02


----------



## emtd29 (Apr 27, 2007)

For my company ( F.D. based volunteer EMS Co.) it goes like this 

step 1 fill out a membership application

Also show up for company worknights, get to know the membership and allow us to get to know you.

step 2 get letter of good conduct from police dept. ( in other words pass felony background check )

step 3 pass arson check

step 4 pass physical

step 5 get voted into company

and then once your insurance goes into effect, you can start riding all you want.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 7, 2007)

wow! for my FD all i had to do was have a background check sign the paper saying that i had read and understood the HIPAA policy and all that and then schedulled....i do them all the time! hopfully ill even have one next week...the first one i did i barley past the age limit (14) thats really all their rules


----------



## medicdan (Jul 7, 2007)

Raf said:


> In MA, ridealongs are not necessary to pass an EMT-B course. I have been on ridealongs in the past but none through my EMT-B school. You can just call local ambulance services. Most ambulance companies, especially fire departments will always be excited about your interest and take you in for a day. At the time I had a First Responder cert but I don't think you need anything, ridealongs are almost always going to be completely "Hands-Off".
> 
> Around here, when you first get hired for a company, that's when you start doing your observation hours. Depending on the company, you may have to do a certain amount of hours "shadowing" two (or whatever) other EMT's, and then get paired up with a veteran EMT once you start.
> 
> Ambulance companies vary widely with their protocols(some have their own tests you have to pass even if you have an updated cert). And I'm sure, paramedic school is totally different, I have looked at some of those programs and most include observation hours/clinical trials as part of training.



That is exactly what I have been doing. I contacted a volunteer Ambulance department in Western MA (a hugely seasonal town) asking if I could ride along over the summer and they responded that they really want members, and that that would be easier for both parties involved. I spent about two hours going through their ambulance along-- finding everything-- preparing to be tested using a tasksheet. Once I prove my skills, I can go out on calls-- and observe without being in the way-- I can actually help. I am going to start driver training with their ambulance (that also involves close study with a map of the town), and observation at the hospital they feed to. 
I
 am really excited-- this sure beets spending a day sitting around (they get about 400 calls a day, they boils down to 3-4/day during the summer). 

My advice (because I tried it), is to stop by Fire Stations, ask the EMTs on duty what they recommend-- they may give you a phone number, they may let you ride along that shift. The best thing to do is get to know they guys in the field...

Good Luck,

DES


----------



## 94accord (Jul 10, 2007)

I would have to dissagree with you Ryder on the the HIPPA forms. Back before I was an EMT, I did a ride-along with a local 911 station and i had to not only fill out a request to ride form, but I also had to fill out a HIPPA form that basically explained what was private and what was not and at the end of the form it actually would release the station I was riding with from any and all responsability if I violated HIPPA. So yeah, you never know what you got in each district.


----------



## Jay114 (Jul 10, 2007)

My EMT-B school requires an 8-hour ride along with a company. They set it up for you about halfway through the course and require 5 PCRs to be handed in a few weeks after the ride along. I was surprised to learn that in MA, you are not required to have ride-along time in order to pass an EMT-B course. Seems a good way to find out if you are suited for the field.


----------



## 94accord (Jul 11, 2007)

Jay114 said:


> I was surprised to learn that in MA, you are not required to have ride-along time in order to pass an EMT-B course. Seems a good way to find out if you are suited for the field.



True, but I would think that anyone unsure of if they would like it or not should get a ride-along with a company BEFORE they pay for the classes. Personally I fell in love with EMS when I was about 10, but never realized it until I did a summer ride-along with a local company.


----------



## Teufulhunden0321 (Jul 11, 2007)

My EMT-B course required you to ride for 16 hours and do ERclinicals for 10 hours. My Instructor setup the ER clinicals through his contacts at local hospitals but the Ride time was ours to pick and choose. I recommend riding with a city based or fire based EMS service. Private companies do chucks runs all day and you wont learn too much unless you get a knockout.


----------

